# Rear defrost timer and remote starter



## dcarle (Sep 19, 2004)

I am looking for a solution so I can use the rear defrost using a remote starter. I was thinking of using the "trunk" button on my remote. The problem is that I do not know where to hook up the remote starter wire to "bypass" the defrost switch. Any solution is welcomed, winter is coming! Thanks.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

easy solution if you have remote start is to turn in on just before you turn off your car. That way when you hit the remote start the next morning the defroster will already be on. This will work for front and back. Thats my lazyman solution.


----------



## dcarle (Sep 19, 2004)

This is exactly the problem with a defrost with a timer, this will not work. Pressing the defrost button triggers a timer. After a certain period of time or if you turn off the engine it goes to OFF.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

dcarle said:


> After a certain period of time or if you turn off the engine it goes to OFF.


damn, I figured since it would not run without the key there would be no reason to have an auto off. I have never seen that before.


----------

